

Ask HN: Google keep app for iphone - pedrorijo91

I&#x27;ve been trying some google keep apps for iphone but they all suck. Has anyone been able to find a decent app?
======
BorisMelnik
Side note: the Android app is great. I am now using this for all general note
taking, and even some reminders. Really a big fan of Keep. Also interested to
see if anyone knows of a good iPhone app.

~~~
pedrorijo91
Yeah, I've googled the android app and it seems great. On the other hand the
iphone apps available....some of them even ask for your username and password
instead of google auth. Please, c'mon !

